
What GPT-3 thinks various people would say about Jarosław Kaczyński - nathell
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157174163360741
======
INGELRII
Maybe GPT-3 and its successors could be used as a filter to force people to
say something or meaningful or get ignored. Instead making new sentences it
could be used as a tool to give "cliché index".

Imagine browser filter that kills platitudes, talking points, PR talk, and
empty posturing just like ad blocker.

